# Hobby-Sports.com Ozite Carpet Racing Kalamazoo, MI. New Winter Schedule 2005-2006



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

New FastTrak Indoor Carpet Track (78 x 37 feet)

If you plan on using tire traction compound, please only use either Niftech or Jack The Gripper.

To protect the carpet, all off-road cars must use street or foam type tires and protective covering on the bottom of the chassis.

Race Fees Purchase nine race or practice passes and get the tenth one FREE.

1st class $15.00
2nd class or family member $9.00

Kids 10 years old and younger race for free.

Money back guarantee: If you don't start 1/2 of your races,

we will refund 100% of your race fee.

Trophy and Point Series Races will be staggered starts (IFMAR) All other races will be heads up starts.

Race Classes & Times

(Starting in November)

Must have 4 cars to make a class.

Wednesday

Stadium Racing 1/10 & 1/18 scale
2 heats and a main, five minute races
Heats will be resorted after 2nd round
Track open for racing practice 5:00-6:30pm
Race at 7:00pm
Must be signed up to race by 6:30pm

Saturday

Oval 1/12, 1/10 & 1/18 scale
3 heats and a main, four minute races
Heats will be resorted after 1st round.
Track open for practice 10:00-11:30am
Race at 12:00pm
Must be signed up to race by 11:30am

Point Series Race 3rd Saturday Each Month

Sunday

Road Course 1/12, 1/10 & 1/18 scale
3 heats and main,
1/12 eight minute, 1/10 & 1/18 five minute races
Heats will be resorted after 2nd round. 
Track open for practice 10:00-11:30am
Race at 12:00pm
Must be signed up to race by 11:30am

Point Series Race 1st Sunday Each Month

R & L Hobbies Inc.

Practice Fees & Times

(Starting in November)

$10.00 per day, Purchase nine race or practice passes and get the tenth one FREE.

Kids 10 years old and younger practice for free.

Tuesday: (Stadium Practice) 10:00 - 6:45

Wednesday: (Stadium Practice) 10:00 - 5:00

Monday & Thursday: (Road Course Practice) 10:00 - 6:45

Friday: (Oval Practice) 10:00 - 6:45

Times and prices subject to change without notice.

Questions? E-mail Jon at: [email protected]

(For More Info Click)


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

*Hobby-Sports.com Road Course Carpet Point Series Starts Sunday November 6*

Carpet Point Series Racing
Best 5 out of 6 races (Nov. 6 - April 15)
1st. Sunday & 3rd. Saturday of Each Month
Registration 10:00 - 11:30
Racing starts at 12:00 p.m. $15.00 per class



Hobby-Sports.com must have at least four entries to create a class for all of the races.
Novice class will not qualify for the point series, but can race.

Prizes

The top 3 point winners in each class, (best 5 of 6 races) will be awarded Hobby-Sports.com gift cards after the final race on Sunday April 2nd. & Saturday, April 15th. 2006.
Gift Card Values:
$75.00 for 1st Place
$50.00 for 2nd Place
$25.00 for 3rd Place

Points

(Each Class, Each Point Series Race)
1 Point for Top Qualifier
100 Points for 1st Place in Mains
99 Points for 2nd Place in Mains
98 Points for 3rd Place in Mains
97 Points for 4th Place etc.

Click for more info:


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Does anyone have any information on what 1/18th scale is being run and what the rules are for 18th scale?


----------



## Loony (Jan 31, 2005)

answered in the oval section


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

Just wanted to let everybody know there will be no racing on December 24-25 & December 31 January 1 2006 Happy New Year's !!!!! Dont drink to much !


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

The track & Hobby Shop will be opened for road course practice december 24 & 31 10:00 AM-1:30 PM


----------

